# njbikemap.com is now defunct



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I've always found the maps at njbikemap.com to be useful - the creator of that site put in a lot of effort. So with the rise of GPS mapping I guess it was just a matter of time before sites like this vanish. But if you found these maps useful but didn't save any, fear not, you can go to web.archive.org and download the .pdfs . Note that all the maps can be downloaded as three .zip files, if desired.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I think they just moved to facebook


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

jmoryl said:


> I've always found the maps at njbikemap.com to be useful - the creator of that site put in a lot of effort. So with the rise of GPS mapping I guess it was just a matter of time before sites like this vanish. But if you found these maps useful but didn't save any, fear not, you can go to web.archive.org and download the .pdfs . Note that all the maps can be downloaded as three .zip files, if desired.


I have the complete set downloaded. I find this useful for determining the suitability of a route. I use RWGPS to create the route but I will use the NJ maps to pick and choose roads


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

AlanE said:


> I think they just moved to facebook


Too bad, I can't stand Facebook and have never had an account. But then I am an old dinosaur who has more or less memorized a lot of backroad routes in north and central NJ, starting with njbikemap .pdfs from the pre-GPS days.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

DaveG said:


> I have the complete set downloaded. I find this useful for determining the suitability of a route. I use RWGPS to create the route but I will use the NJ maps to pick and choose roads


Yup. I appreciated the indication of high traffic, scenic or unpaved roads plus the locations of climbs, on the njbikemap sheets. We still don't get that on RWGPS, although I too use it to look at a route in its entirety.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

jmoryl said:


> I've always found the maps at njbikemap.com to be useful


Ditto. When making a long ride in unknown territory on RWGPS, reviewing njbikemap let me know if I had included any dirt roads. Super useful - it will be missed. I guess I need to see about grabbing the pdf's.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

RL7836 said:


> Ditto. When making a long ride in unknown territory on RWGPS, reviewing njbikemap let me know if I had included any dirt roads. Super useful - it will be missed. I guess I need to see about grabbing the pdf's.


If you are looking to avoid dirt roads, or if like me and are looking to include dirt roads, checkout Gravelmap.com. It's not 100% accurate - I noticed a couple dirt roads in my area that aren't designated as such, but it looks like it's a work in progress.

edit - discovered that it's very easy for users to update the map, so I did.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

AlanE said:


> If you are looking to avoid dirt roads, or if like me and are looking to include dirt roads, checkout Gravelmap.com. It's not 100% accurate - I noticed a couple dirt roads in my area that aren't designated as such, but it looks like it's a work in progress.
> 
> edit - discovered that it's very easy for users to update the map, so I did.


Thanks for that info. I'm not into the gravel thing - maybe I should start a site called nicesmoothpavement.com?


----------



## Dustin Farnum (Feb 10, 2020)

Njbikemap is not defunct, it is alive and well on Facebook. The cost of web hosting got to be too expensive for a project that payed nothing. I couldn't justify $150 a year, so I moved it to Google drive. I am looking into one of those free web page sites as of now.


You can get to njbikemap facebook here.
https://www.facebook.com/pg/njbikemap/posts/?ref=page_internal


You can get the map from google drive here.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13Md87tx6ghtJLmINariVZaFbjSeDbxOL


Thanks, 
Dustin – creator of njbikemap.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Dustin Farnum said:


> Njbikemap is not defunct, it is alive and well on Facebook. The cost of web hosting got to be too expensive for a project that payed nothing. I couldn't justify $150 a year, so I moved it to Google drive. I am looking into one of those free web page sites as of now.
> 
> 
> You can get to njbikemap facebook here.
> ...


Thanks for posting that Dustin. I have been using your maps for many years to design new routes. Where do you find time to gather all that data?


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

AlanE said:


> If you are looking to avoid dirt roads, or if like me and are looking to include dirt roads, checkout Gravelmap.com. It's not 100% accurate - I noticed a couple dirt roads in my area that aren't designated as such, but it looks like it's a work in progress.
> 
> edit - discovered that it's very easy for users to update the map, so I did.



Would second Gravelmap. It is much easier to use than njbikemaps. Mostly accurate. Found one road marked as gravel that was freshly paved though.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

tommybike said:


> Would second Gravelmap. It is much easier to use than njbikemaps. Mostly accurate. Found one road marked as gravel that was freshly paved though.


Dirt roads in New Jersey are an endangered species. Off the top of my head I can think of several in my neck of the woods that have been paved over in recent years. I like the approach taken by Tinicum Township across the river in Bucks Country (Fools Classic territory) where they have established an ordinance to protect their dirt roads.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

AlanE said:


> Dirt roads in New Jersey are an endangered species. Off the top of my head I can think of several in my neck of the woods that have been paved over in recent years. I like the approach taken by Tinicum Township across the river in Bucks Country (Fools Classic territory) where they have established an ordinance to protect their dirt roads.


Here in Jersey if we see an open plot of land we either pave it or put up a Super Wawa


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

DaveG said:


> Here in Jersey if we see an open plot of land we either pave it or put up a Super Wawa


Or they put up a parking lot. Don't it always seem to go, you don't know what you've got till it's gone. https://video.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...iew&id=3&vid=6c8814266512d0be748c1207b71bb142


----------

